# Coolermaster Devastator - Ghosting issues?



## Avenger (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi,
I have ordered a CoolerMaster Devastator Mouse+Keyboard combo from Snapdeal.
I was reading reviews and I found out that this keyboard may have ghosting issues. Has anyone faced issues with this keyboard?
Also I play a lot of Fifa and this might cause issues and especially online if ghosting occurs its a huge problem. So I just wanted to know if its a major issue with the keyboard as I will have to press 4-5 keys at a time when playing Fifa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2014)

My friend is using it for past six or seven months (maybe more), he loves it to core.


----------



## saturdayniteguy (Aug 12, 2014)

Avenger said:


> Hi,
> I have ordered a CoolerMaster Devastator Mouse+Keyboard combo from Snapdeal.
> I was reading reviews and I found out that this keyboard may have ghosting issues. Has anyone faced issues with this keyboard?
> Also I play a lot of Fifa and this might cause issues and especially online if ghosting occurs its a huge problem. So I just wanted to know if its a major issue with the keyboard as I will have to press 4-5 keys at a time when playing Fifa.
> ...



Most of the membrane keyboards have ghosting issues(they are actually KRO issues as per what you are looking for in a keyboard) as they are built to reduce the keyboard price as compared to mechanical keyboards. These membrane keyboards are mostly 2-KRO(2- Key Roll-Over) i.e max of 2 keys pressed together get registered. Some advanced membrane keyboards have anti-ghosting around the WASD keys.

Mechanical switches are mostly 6-KRO and a few expensive ones with truly N-KRO as they have separate circuitry for each keys to address ghosting.

Devastator keyboard seems to be a cheap membrane keyboard with backlights as the main draw point. The specs for this kb doesn't mention about any anti-ghosting/KRO. Once you get your keyboard you can get it tested for KRO. There are several methods to test, just google it up.


----------

